# Too Busy for Sex and Romance



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Y'all!

We put together a survey that I was hoping a few of you might be interested in taking. It will help us gather statistics about the challenges couple's are facing with busy schedules/kids/etc... 

Oh, it's only four questions and you don't have to register for anything. You can find it at Too Busy for Sex and Romance? Survey

Thanks in advance!


----------

